# 50 Euro Rabatt auf viele Aktionsnotebooks bei Zahlung per 0-Prozent-Finanzierung [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *50 Euro Rabatt auf viele Aktionsnotebooks bei Zahlung per 0-Prozent-Finanzierung [Anzeige]*

					Falls Sie auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook sind, sollten Sie sich die Rabattaktion von Notebooksbilliger.de nicht entgehen lassen, bei der Sie immerhin 50 Euro sparen können.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *50 Euro Rabatt auf viele Aktionsnotebooks bei Zahlung per 0-Prozent-Finanzierung [Anzeige]*


----------

